# I'm about to start a new job working offshore.



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I currently make really good money, but I am scared that my contracting job is about to go away. With all the work I do, I get close to six digits a year. I kinda got confirmation that in a year from now, my job will be gone. I have applied for and gotten an offshore job whereas I will be making a little bit more money than I am now. Really, money isn't much of an issue in my household. Rather, the issue will be me being gone for two weeks at a time. I have a wife and two small children for whom I worry. I believe this to be a career move and beneficial to my family. Anyone else have experience being gone for protracted periods of time?


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Mind you, I am doing it to maintain the current level of comfort I am able to provide for my family. My wife works, too. I am seriously trying to get her hired where I work now. (Sort of nepotism but not really). Yet, I know this job will be gone in Sept of 2014.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I think togetherness is more important than money in a marriage / family scenario.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you do the 2 weeks away thing, make sure that the two of you prioritize time together and then time with the children when you are home.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Hicks said:


> I think togetherness is more important than money in a marriage / family scenario.


I get home at 5:30 as it is now. The kids go to bed at or around 8:30. I usually have to work two Saturdays out of the month. I don't get to spend that much time with them as it is now. When I am home for two weeks, I will be able to do so much more. At least that's what I am thinking.


----------

